# implantation pains?



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone had them like this.... same height as belly button but off to the side? Or is that too high up?  I'm probably wishful thinking as I am waiting for my first period after a miscarriage. Pregnancy test is still showing up + so unsure if it's physically possible to even ovulate but I do have some signs that suggest I might have.  Unfortunately I've only just started monitoring there things since the miscarriage so I'm not that familiar with myself yet.


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

hi mandimoo

I'm sorry to hear your news    Not sure what the pain your having is, it may be due to you recently miscarrying..

After a miscarriage you should be having hcg tests to monitor you until the level is low enough to show you are no longer pregnant. Do you mind me asking when you started miscarrying?

It is possible to ovulate inbetween your miscarriage and your next period..

Good luck xxx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Kellymarie, 

I started actually bleeding on 11 may, and did so for 3 or 4 days.  since then, hardly any bleeding at all, but still strongly pregnant on HPT.

I rang the clinic this morning and they are going to do the hcg blood tests tomorrow and thursday, so hopefully will understand more then. 

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi again

Thats good, a hcg test will let you know whats going on..

You say you started bleeding for 4days from the 11th of may? Usually with a miscarriage bleeding lasts for weeks. 

Good luck& let me know how you get on 
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mandimoo

Didn't want to read and run as your explaining the same thing as i get!  I get those pains in the exactly same place as your saying.  I have them now, i've had them for the last few days.  They feel like a twinge, aching feeling.
At first i thought it was my kidneys because i thought it was to high for ovaries but maybe not, maybe its our ovaries  

xx


----------

